# No spark?!? Polaris sportsman 400



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Bought a 94 polaris sportsman 400 for dirt cheap because it had no spark, I put a new stator and pulsar coil in, a new cdi. Now I'll get one spark when I first hit the button and thats all. Gaped pulsar best I could. Coil and engine have good ground. Anyone have any ideas or have this problem before.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

kill switch? some other on/off switch?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This may sound funny, but have you replaced the spark plug? I had a similar problem with my 97 or 98 Polaris Sportsman 400, called a local dealer and he said change the plug. Cheapest fix I ever did...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm assuming new battery?..It sounds switch/wiring related like previously stated...or obviously the spark plug if it isnt new also...


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Battery is new, spark plug was new but i'll try putting different one in, kill switch and safeties have been taken out of the system, i traced all the wires and don't see any shorts. this thing is driving me nuts. I ohm tested the coil and it is with in the factory specs. thats the only thing on the ignition i haven't replaced.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Fixed it, took old cdi soaked it in acetone. Picked all the rucbber seal off the back to expose the diodes and board. Circuit board had crack in it breaking the connections. Soldered them to complete them plugged it in, spark is back full time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> Fixed it, took old cdi soaked it in acetone. Picked all the rucbber seal off the back to expose the diodes and board. Circuit board had crack in it breaking the connections. Soldered them to complete them plugged it in, spark is back full time.


So the new CDI didn't fix the problem but soldering the old CDI did? Please explain.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

New cdi must be bad. There is a one year warranty so I'm sending it back and getting another. When I get the new one back im goinf to hook it up to make sure it gives spark and i'll update this letting you guys know how it works


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> New cdi must be bad. There is a one year warranty so I'm sending it back and getting another. When I get the new one back im goinf to hook it up to make sure it gives spark and i'll update this letting you guys know how it works


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------

